# New replacement Exo Terra lids



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I've just noticed that you can now buy replacement screen lids for exo terras- does anyone know if these fit the older style exos with the clip rather than the newer swivel design ones? I have noticed that the new lid screen doesn't rust and would like to replace a lid on an old exo.


----------



## Cicindela (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Tiff, I'm pretty sure the two types aren't interchangeable, I'll check later to be 100% sure but the holes that the clips go in are just slots and the swivel catches have that half moon shape, from memory I did "make" one fit :gasp: but only breaking off the clips and not keeping anything strong in there lol!!!


----------

